# A whole week and no new recipes,



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

sooo, I'll put one up. 

1- slice of whole wheat bread.
1- knife full of peanut butter.
1- TBSP sweet pickle relish.
1- Milwaukees Best Light. 
1- second to fold over.
1- minute to smack yo lips after you is done.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

lost me on that one with the relish. Rest works for me. maybe some honey


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Some folks like PB and jelly. Others like PB and bananas. I just like PB and tomatoes or pickles.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

not goin ga-ga over any recipe that contains 1 Milwaukee's best light, just can't go for the beast.
js


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Well, you got company. don brinson didn't like the pickles idea, you don't like the beast. We'll see who don't like the bread. The PB is normally JIF.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I had a peanut butter and banana sammich yesterday!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Crunchy peanut butter, a hand full of honey roasted peanuts, and some honey...on wheat or white whichever I have....that's my go to hunting sandwich. 

PB. And bananas is good too. 

I'll give the relish a try tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2005)

Peanut butter, mayo and a slice of Bermuda sweet onion....cold adult beverage of choice....Make you smack yo mamma.....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

My son only eats peanut butter and BBQ potato chips.

For me PB and banana or jelly/jam.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

jake said:


> Peanut butter, mayo and a slice of Bermuda sweet onion....cold adult beverage of choice....Make you smack yo mamma.....


Onion with pb and mayo?? I could possibly see pb and sweet pickle relish. I think I will have to try it. I have a thing for sweet pickles. When my wife was pregnant with my oldest son I ate sweet baby pickles with twix candy bars and hot fries. A bite of each and chew. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Never understood what hatching had to do wid pickles, but it seemed to be catchin. PB; mayo; onion; pickle relish; and thick slab of bologna is the makins of a fine snack alomg wid Jake sojestin a cold brew.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

might as well eat a peanut butter and sardine sandwich, enough beer and anything is good, If I do happen to have enough beer to try PB, onion, and mayo, I'll keep the cat handy, may hafta lick his @$$ to get the taste outta my mouth.
js


----------

